# Dreadnaught Storm Drain, Bristol - Feb 2012



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 1, 2012)

Visited with a non member.

This was my first drain, so obviously had no idea what to expect. Turns out, I love it, can't believe I had never got down there before actually.

This storm drain, sometimes also known as the 'Malago Storm Water Interceptor', was built in the early 70's to help cope with the flooding problems faced in Bedminster. It is roughly 2 miles long, and runs adjacent to the Southern Foul Water Interceptor, with various overflow chambers along the way. 

Thanks to urbanity and tumbles for providing useful details for this trip :thumb

I know it has been done before, but as it was my first, wanted to put something up about it.

The photos were taken on a point and click, so not fantastic, but did my best!

On with some pics:








































































Cheers for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2012)

Whoa! Love it! That outfall!!! It's like a conservatory for a jail! I love the split too  
Fantastic pics, no excuses about your camera, they're great. 
Why is the 28 "appropriate" lol!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 1, 2012)

The more and more I see these types of places, the more I fancy a wonder around them! Love it!

Great pics dude


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2012)

Tis the perfect introduction this one, easy to get into, easy to wander round and not too messy. You just need to keep an eye out for high tide as the outfall is tidal.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 1, 2012)

That looks cool Seffy alot better than the drain pipe me and Nelly went up the other day lol 

Cheers Mate


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh I do like that! I take it there's no poo in a storm drain then? Liking it and I'd love a go. Gimme gimme!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jun 1, 2012)

Great report! Question for you more seasoned drainers, once a storm hits, how long do you think you would have to get out?


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oh I do like that! I take it there's no poo in a storm drain then? Liking it and I'd love a go. Gimme gimme!



Depends how wet the weather is. Overflows from sewers can often empty out into storm drains, although not so much in Bristol any more as the system has been completely overhauled in the past 10 years to clean up the storm overflow system.


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> Great report! Question for you more seasoned drainers, once a storm hits, how long do you think you would have to get out?



How long is a piece of string? It varies massively from drain to drain, and at which point you're at in the drain. It's just not that simple, there are so many other variables involved. For example a storm drain could fill up in minutes, even in dry weather, when they're emptying sumps, etc. That's WHY they're so dangerous and unpredictable.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 1, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> Great report! Question for you more seasoned drainers, once a storm hits, how long do you think you would have to get out?



simple answer is this

If it rains don't go in drains

the tidal swell in bristol is one of the largest in the uk 

if you don't know the tide times then get ready to drown






The tide mark is well above the pipe and this would worry me


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> the tidal swell in bristol is one of the largest in the uk



8th highest in the world in fact... and the highest in the UK.

Bristol drains are badass, and exceptionally dangerous. Significantly more so than most.

Dreadnaught is reasonably okay though so long as you stay away from the outfall at high tide.


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2012)

Read this.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 1, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oh I do like that! I take it there's no poo in a storm drain then? Liking it and I'd love a go. Gimme gimme!



Not entirely true, Bunker has a CSO if you follow the 3 foot pipe at the top of the big stairs


http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/index.php?do=draining
I've been thinking of rewriting some of that, mainly the sewer bit

I wouldn't want to put anyone off draining but the FAQ doesn't put across how dangerous some places really are


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers for all the comments guys, appreciate it! Certainly is a fair amount under Bristol and I am yet to see a lot of it. Need to get my inflatable boat out and get down there 

But yes, the tide in Brizzle is quite unique and to go in blind would be fairly dangerous. Don't say you haven't been warned!


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Not entirely true, Bunker has a CSO if you follow the 3 foot pipe at the top of the big stairs
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/index.php?do=draining
> I've been thinking of rewriting some of that, mainly the sewer bit
> ...



Feel free.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice work,cant beat a bit of underground mooching.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive never done drains but the more i look the more im wondering wen my first one we be...i will keep lookin for a while, then i will just dive in...u know wot i mean! You done BLOODY GOOD on ur first trip.....go on admit it u musta been a weeny bit scared!! I think i shud do some serious research into this mental pastime. Just keep it safe mate!


----------

